
Cable television was perfect and we ruined it - paulpauper
https://theoutline.com/post/8253/cable-television-was-good
======
yanko
In now days normal people does not watch TV in real-time. Timeshifting is one
of best feature of modern digital television. Just pick what and when to watch
with fast forward the ads.

------
Quequau
Only someone who either was dependant on the profits from, or has never
actually watched cable television that they had to pay for, would claim it was
perfect.

